# How do I get SVN to restart? [solved]

## turtles

I thought /etc/init.d/svnserve start in the default run level was what the guide said.

Starts without errors but does not get SVN up.

Just running subversion on a LAN no fancy apache stuff.

Thanks

----------

## richard.scott

 *turtles wrote:*   

> I thought /etc/init.d/svnserve start in the default run level was what the guide said.
> 
> Starts without errors but does not get SVN up.
> 
> Just running subversion on a LAN no fancy apache stuff.
> ...

 

um, have you tried:

```
/etc/init.d/svnserve restart
```

That would be the obvious way to restart a service.

----------

## turtles

My default runlevel does that.

It showes me it is started:

```
/etc/

init.d/svnserve status

 * status:  started

```

Is there another service I have to start?

Other than:

```
rc-update show default

             apache2 | default

               clamd | default

               cupsd | default

             distccd | default

                 gpm | default

               local | default

            net.eth0 | default

            netmount | default

             postfix | default

          postgresql | default

                sshd | default

            svnserve | default

           syslog-ng | default

```

Yet the SVN users on the LAN cannot access SVN?

I cant remember what I did to get it running when I installed it.

The Server rebooted and now they can't commit stuff.

I dont want to spend my time with all that apache stuff since everything is behind a firewall on the LAN.

Is there a guide for SVN that does not contain a whole bunch of unrelated how-to's?

Does SVN not work as its own service?

----------

## richard.scott

You don't actually need a subversion service to be running to connect to subversion as you can also connect via the ssh protocol

Most clients support this method by default.....

What commands are you using on your svn client to connect with?

Just checking my system and I can't find an installed "/etc/init.d/svnserve"

oh, hang on... just re-installing it with the relevant USE flags   :Wink: 

----------

## richard.scott

What does this command show up:

```
# netstat -nat | grep LISTEN | grep "3690"
```

it should show you an entry for the daemon running.

if not, try the following:

```
# /etc/init.d/svnserve stop

# /etc/init.d/svnserve zap

# /etc/init.d/svnserve start
```

and then try the netstat command again.

if that shows nothing see what's in your syslog files.

I'm currently re-installing subversion so will see if it works "out the box" for me or not.

----------

## turtles

```
netstat -nat | grep LISTEN | grep "3690"

tcp        0      0 :::3690                 :::*                    LISTEN

```

OK did the start zap stop restart.

I am not the subversion user nor do I have any experience using subversion. So I read this created my very own repository on the server. 

(this will eliminate the possibility of destroying the pissedoff dev's directory and will create a directory I can find)

Changed the owner from root to me, then checked it out OK back into my home directory as me the user.

Now from my laptop I try to checkout the same repository I just checked out:

```

svn checkout svn://turtle//home/svn/repository

svn: No repository found in 'svn://turtle/home/svn/repository'

turtle@lapcat ~ $ svn checkout svn://turtle//home/svn/repository/turtle

svn: No repository found in 'svn://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle'

turtle@lapcat ~ $ svn checkout svn://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle

svn: No repository found in 'svn://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle'

turtle@lapcat ~ $ svn checkout svn://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle

svn: No repository found in 'svn://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle'

```

I use ssh to log into the server to do anything since it is headless, there is no firewall between me and the server (we are on the same subnet) so I assume it is not a network issue.

OOHH!

If I run 

```
svn checkout svn+ssh://turtle/home/svn/repository/turtle

```

 it works.

I'll let the dev know he either corrupted his repository or needs to RTFM thanks!

----------

## richard.scott

isn't the path of the repository relevant to what's set in /etc/conf.d/svnserv

```
SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/var/svn"
```

I guess you'd need to change the above to 

```
SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/home/svn"
```

and then use this: 

```
# svn checkout svn://turtle/repository
```

This sort of thing works for me   :Smile: 

----------

## turtles

AAH that must be it.

When we installed it the first time we must have passed that option on the CMD line.

The SVN CLI works with the absolute path names but not the GUI programs?

Thanks richard.scott.

----------

## richard.scott

glad to have helped   :Cool: 

----------

